# Omaha, NE - 1.5 yr old female



## PowerWagon (Sep 6, 2014)

My wife and I are sad to be posting this but we need to a new forever home for our 1.5 year old female. 

She is a loving neurotic soul who is need of more than my wife and I can provide. We are opening a business out of our home and will be forced to kennel her 10-12 hours a day as clients will be cycling in/out of our home 6 days a week and she does not do well with strangers.

She does well with adults when introduced and given time to warm up. Complete strangers who approach her need to be warded off as she is not comfortable in public. Currently she wears a yellow ribbon on her leash at all times and DO NOT TOUCH vest. Neither of us are sure as to why she is this way as she has gone where every with us since we got her at 10 weeks old and spent the first year of her life in a grooming salon with my wife.

Children she does not do so well with as she does not understand that smaller humans cannot be rough housed with and no means NO even from something smaller than her. 

We have cat and she noses the cat from time to time but has never attacked the cat. If a cat has told her off in the past (as my in laws cat has) she steers clear. She lives with her younger brother (8 mo male) who she does fine with but there is the occasional scrap from time to time. Some dogs do not like her so introductions are highly monitored as she does not quit grasp how to say hello in dog in the most commonly understand form.

She has tested positive for DM but does not show signs of any progression past what prompted the first test. We found the DM as part of testing recommended by our trainer who thought she might have sight problems which were causing her attitude issues with strangers/public. Our vet noticed how she was resting one paw on the table during the vision testing and asked if we had her tested for any degenerative diseases and we requested testing with her testing positive for DM.

She has had extensive training for basic behavioral (sit/down/stay/shake/watch) and is incredibly intelligent and is continually learning new things. Most recently how to get ice cubes. She is house broken and crate trained but loves to sleep on the couch or in bed right next to you. Unlike her brother who is prefers playing in the backyard on his own she requires focused interaction and time committed every day to exercise and some time devoted to revisiting training.
She is a loving soul and loves to be with her "pack" but as my wife and I move into a new chapter we feel it would be best if she found a new home to ensure she is treated fairly (ie no extended kennel time/exercised) by someone that loves her just as much as we have.

Please do not hesitate to ask any further questions on any topic I will share all info openly.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:headbang:

Hope she finds a great home...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What about the 8 month old brother?


----------



## PowerWagon (Sep 6, 2014)

Her brother is just fine. Well adjusted never bothers anyone, never aggressive, prefers to lay on the couch and stare at people coming and going than interact with them. Overall he is a very relaxed guy. I trust him around strangers (aka clients) 100%.

Unfortunately from past experiences with the female I will be forced to kennel her for most the day which is completely unfair to her.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you have pictures? I'm in omaha. I am not currently looking and have a small child, but I can try and help you find a home for her?


----------



## PowerWagon (Sep 6, 2014)

Wanted to provide a small update on Mila. We met with a few vet's and behavioral specialist who came an observed her at our home. When both the vet and behavioral met to discuss they decided to give prozac a try. We are closing in our second month of the meds and she has made enough improvement with her temperament that we are simply able to place her in kitchen with a baby gate up while customers are at the house. So far she has shown no aggression just barks a few times and when given the command to go lay down does with little talking back.

She is still very leery of new people and very protective in public so she is no breed ambassador but is doing a bit better. My wife and I have also made it a larger point in our lives to get her out in new situations to build her confidence up and work with her on basic training in these situations. Doing this we have found that if we have her brother with us she feeds off of his confidence and does much better. We will slowly continue this work with her in the hopes of getting her more comfortable in new situations and around new folks.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

That is awesome news!!! Keep up the good work and praying all works out and falls into place for you all!!!!


----------

